# Qt et g++



## alphindia (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
je me suis récemment lancé dans le C++ avec le livre du zéro, et j'essais de développer des GUI avec le SDK de Qt. Malheureusement, lorsque je compile mon projet, le compilateur me signal qui ne trouve pas g++



			
				 mon Compilateur a dit:
			
		

> 19:06:52: Exécution des étapes de compilation pour le projet Cours...
> 19:06:52: Débute : "/usr/bin/make" clean -w
> make: Entering directory `/Users/monNom/Programmation/Qt/Cours'
> rm -f main.o
> ...



Or, j'ai vérifié dans le terminal que les fichiers 
/usr/bin/gcc
/usr/bin/g++
existent bien tout les deux. J'ai également installé XCode. 


Quelqu'un aurait-il éventuellement une solution ?
Je vous remercie par avance de votre réponse,

Alphindia


----------



## boninmi (16 Janvier 2012)

Ben, c'est g++-4.2 qu'il ne trouve pas, vu qu'il n'y a pas de fichier à ce nom. C'est g++ tout court que tu dois mettre.


----------



## alphindia (16 Janvier 2012)

boninmi a dit:


> Ben, c'est g++-4.2 qu'il ne trouve pas, vu qu'il n'y a pas de fichier à ce nom. C'est g++ tout court que tu dois mettre.


D'accord, mais où dois-je lui indiquer qu'il faut aller chercher g++ au lieu de g++-4.2 ?


----------



## boninmi (16 Janvier 2012)

alphindia a dit:


> D'accord, mais où dois-je lui indiquer qu'il faut aller chercher g++ au lieu de g++-4.2 ?


Ah ! Débutant, hein  ?
(mais moi je suis pire :love.
Tu utilises make, c'est donc que tu as un fichier Makefile. C'est a priori dans ce fichier que ça se passe.
Dans ce fichier il y a la ligne qui lance la compilation:
g++-4.2 -c -pipe -g -gdwarf-2 -arch x86_64 ...........
Tu édites le fichier Makefile (avec TextEdit ou XCode ou tout éditeur) et tu remplaces g++-4.2 par g++ . Ça devrait suffire.


----------



## alphindia (16 Janvier 2012)

Mais, mais, mais ça marche !

crois que je ne pourrais jamais assez remercier alors:


```
int main()
{
    while (1)
    {
        cout << "Merci" << endl ;
    }

    return 0;
}
```

Certains diront que je ne suis jamais content mais y aurait-il un moyen d'indiquer qu'il s'agit de "g++" et non pas "g++4.2" dans Qt Creator ?

PS : 





boninmi a dit:


> Ah ! Débutant, hein  ?
> (mais moi je suis pire :love.



Pire que moi ? C'est possible ?


----------



## boninmi (16 Janvier 2012)

alphindia a dit:


> Certains diront que je ne suis jamais content mais y aurait-il un moyen d'indiquer qu'il s'agit de "g++" et non pas "g++4.2" dans Qt Creator ?
> 
> PS :
> 
> Pire que moi ? C'est possible ?



Oui ... c'est possible. Qt Creator, je ne sais pas ce que c'est  .


----------



## alphindia (16 Janvier 2012)

C'est l'IDE du SDK de Qt


----------



## boninmi (16 Janvier 2012)

Il y a sûrement un endroit où tu peux spécifier le compilateur. Dans XCode, l'icone du projet étant sélectionnée, une fenêtre concernant les détails des options du projet apparaît, un onglet "Build settings" y figure, avec une liste comportant des "Build options", où on trouve un menu déroulant concernant le choix du compilateur, qui peut être modifié. N'ayant pas Qt Creator, je ne peux pas te dire avec précision, mais il y a probablement l'équivalent, à chercher donc dans les options de compilation de l'IDE.


----------



## alphindia (19 Janvier 2012)

J'ai regardé dans Qt Creator, il me semble difficile de modifier le chemin du compilo. Cependant, je pense que cela doit pouvoir être modifié à la main dans un fichier de conf.
Au pire, je n'aurais qu'à modifier le chemin vers g++ dans le makefile à chaque fois.

Ce topic est donc désormais résolu.

En tout cas, merci pour votre patience, vos réponses (pour tout, en fait) 
et à une prochaine fois, jespère.


----------



## boninmi (20 Janvier 2012)

Ça doit être possible de marquer le sujet comme résolu dans les outils de la discussion.

Cordialement.


----------

